# High Speed Freight on NEC



## frequentflyer (Oct 31, 2018)

https://railcolornews.com/2018/10/31/ch-expert-innotrans-2018-the-8-car-sob-voralpenexpress/

The Italians are doing  it, and would increase productivity of the overnights on the NEC.


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 1, 2018)

That link doesn't work.


----------



## frequentflyer (Nov 1, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> That link doesn't work.


https://railcolornews.com/2018/10/29/it-video-mercialia-fast-inside-italys-new-high-speed-freight-train/


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 1, 2018)

frequentflyer said:


> https://railcolornews.com/2018/10/29/it-video-mercialia-fast-inside-italys-new-high-speed-freight-train/


Yep!


----------



## jis (Nov 1, 2018)

There is relatively little open capacity overnight since a lot of heavy maintenance work on interlockings and electrification gear is carried out overnight. A lot of tracks are out of service overnight.

Conversely, there is quite a bit of freight carried on the NEC in some specific segments during the daytime already - e.g. Perryville to Bayview.


----------

